# Digital Microscope?



## RLM93 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello everyone! 
I was wondering if any of you use a digital microscope for fecals. I would really like to start performing my own, but I hate looking through a microscope (Microbiology lab burnt me out on it!). I have been looking on Amazon and the ones you hook to a computer seem pretty nifty. If you have any advice for selecting a microscope or for learning to do the fecals it would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Will be following this thread. I have to learn how to do my own fecals since my vet wants to charge $100... Ive never heard of a microscope hokking up to a computer, that's awesome!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Fiasco Farm website has a section on doing fecals and if you do a search on here you can find threads too.


----------



## RLM93 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you!
And yes the ones that hook to the computer look to be pretty awesome because you get to see them on a larger screen and can take automatic pictures right then of the slides! Some of them are even cheaper than the old fashioned microscopes. I just worry I will buy one that does not have a high enough magnification.


----------



## mehdiel (Feb 28, 2014)

*I've Found it*

Digital Microscopes are really good stuffs and Important , I've just found This amazing *USB Digital Microscopes* it's Good quality and really cheap you should give it a try By The way Here are Some Highlights :


Powerful 200x Zoom
Extremely detailed images
Dynamic 1.3 megapixel image sensor
Excellent wholesale price for resale market
Easy to use software for both professionals and amateurs
good Luck :type:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Itmust be back-lit.* A front-lit microscope does not reveal the worm eggs for some reason.


----------

